# Drive By Truckers coming to Calgary...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I heard they are playing Sled Island Fest in June. Can't wait, although I'll miss Jason Isbell who left the band last year.

Any other fans here?

Pete


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I heard they are playing Sled Island Fest in June. Can't wait, although I'll miss Jason Isbell who left the band last year.
> 
> Any other fans here?
> 
> Pete


Yes...but I'll be on vacation...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Yes...but I'll be on vacation...



Hopefully you will be around for the Folk Fest... Sonny Landreth is coming.:banana:


----------

